# He's Here!!! (Heavy)



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So here he is. They said his name was Chevy but he doesn't respond to it so the rescue said I could rename him. I am looking for good human names for him...He is pretty much skin and bones right now but I will take care of that....lol. He has fallen in love with my daughter just as Zoe did...



















In these pics h e was trying to grab the straw...He is very scared inside the house. Rescuer said she didn't think he had ever been inside before. But outside he is a ball of energy...lol



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

OMG I love him!! I just got a pup and you are already making me want another one, lol. How old did they say he was? I would totally help you with the naming but I am not good with human names, lol. I just love his wrinkles. Also, how does Roxy like him so far? Man I can't wait to watch him grow!!!  Also +1 to you for rescuing!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

look at those green eyes!!! He is so adorable!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute x 10

I thought of a name you may like

It is

Cyrano 

as in Cyrano de Bergerac 

Because you have Roxy which can be short for Roxanne and that was Cyrano's love interest.


It is also one of the dog names on my list of favorites


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He just turned 13 weeks old....

When I let Zoe in to meet him he was beating my daughter with his tail...LOL. Zoe licked him from head to toe..He follows my shih tzu around but the shih tzu runs..hehe


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

We are just fostering him but the rescuer said that since I offered to pay for his food and supplies that if I decided to keep him that there would be no fee....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hes a nice package, a little time, a little love and he'll have a better chance than most ever get. its awesome and Im proud of you.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think he is a keeper !!! Give him back? NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> We are just fostering him but the rescuer said that since I offered to pay for his food and supplies that *when* I decide to keep him that there would be no fee....


Fixed! :roll:

He is super cute! You are doing a wonderful thing. Dave's not the only one who is proud of you.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking. I asked my hubby if I keep him can I still foster...He said he would make me sign a contract saying that I wouldn't keep anymore...LMAO


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you all!!

I was so happy when we decided to do this. Get more apbt's out there as awesome family pets and more people to love them and fight this BSL crap......


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Thats what I was thinking. I asked my hubby if I keep him can I still foster...He said he would make me sign a contract saying that I wouldn't keep anymore...LMAO


Say sure honey whatever you say as long as we can keep him!!!!:rofl:


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

he looks like an old man I knew named walter hedges... Could call him walter or old man hedges LOL!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

How about Ryan the Rednose!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Had a few more...hehehe

Guess who's cage is who's...LOL









He is missing hair on his head...









His ears fold almost perfect..


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

SadieBlues said:


> Say sure honey whatever you say as long as we can keep him!!!!:rofl:


when it come to rescues, I have no say so whatsoever, no matter what! Its all her :hammer:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

good luck with him, he is a real cutie


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

speaking of old men, he looks like Bart..... before he died and they found him 6 weeks later


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

redog said:


> speaking of old men, he looks like Bart..... before he died and they found him 6 weeks later


Who's Bart?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG he is adorable!!! i want him  i dont think Peanut would though he doesnt like sharing me


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG he is so cute!! Love his eye's.Very pretty.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Completely absolutely cute! No way you will be able to get rid of him give it a week I bet lol..You'll be in to much love.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Completely absolutely cute! No way you will be able to get rid of him give it a week I bet lol..You'll be in to much love.


A week? I give it until bed time tonight!


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

Cute puppy


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

He is cute. Congrats on the addition.


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dude APBT have the best eyes, your dogs are great.:roll:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you everyone.....

He is a tootie pie..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

My daughter just informed me that she knows he's full blooded apbt......I asked why and was told "Because his farts are really strong and nasty".....HAHAHAHA


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

omg!!!!! I want him...lol He is a Q-T!!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> My daughter just informed me that she knows he's full blooded apbt......I asked why and was told "Because his farts are really strong and nasty".....HAHAHAHA


lol I think I am full blooded apbt too!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Coletrain said:


> lol I think I am full blooded apbt too!


Ewwwwwww....LOL


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Ewwwwwww....LOL


It's all the Cuban and Puerto Rican food my ex girlfriend still cooks for me. Well that's what I am blaming it on anyways.


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

They are great at that age.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

He's very handsome. Keep up the good work


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

Awwwwww He's soooo CUTE!!!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Awe, It makes me want another baby !


----------

